# how do you cut your crankbait lip slot?



## ezbite

im about to make some kind of jig for my table saw. im tired of getting my bait shape perfect only to screw up the angle of the lip slot and have to start over. I use the band saw sometime, but that's really a pain, my table saw cuts perfect slots, but like I said the angle is screwed up sometimes any tips?


----------



## Bassbme

I've never done what you're talking about, but I would think you could build your jig so that the center line of the bait, is parallel with the edge of your jig. Make the jig wide enough so that you have room to cut the fence side of your jig, at the same angle you want your finished slot to be at. That way when you hold the angled side of the jig against the fence, the lures body will be at the proper angle. Having the lure on its' side is going to mean that you'll have to adjust the depth of your initial cut slightly to account for the curve of the blade. You'd just have to use a thin file to finish the length of the slot for one side of the body. Unless of course you were planning on making a jig to hold the bait in an upright position, and use adjustments in the saw blades height to get the proper depth cut. I'm thinking that would be harder to do, than just cleaning up the final slot with a small file though.

You may even be able to use the same jig shape on your band saw. That way you wouldn't have to use a file to put finishing touches on the slot. 

Just an idea. As I said I've never done it, but it seems the idea may work well. If you try it, please let me know if it worked. lol 

I drew a little picture of what I mean.


----------



## the weav

I have never made any lures but being in wood working I would cut the slot first out of
square stock then base my body off of that.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

I cut the rough shape out on the bandsaw and while it still has two flat sides i cut the lip slot with the miter gage on the bandsaw.And then finish shaping.


----------



## rjbass

For my Musky baits, I use my table saw which has a kerf the exact same size as the lexan I use for lips. I do all my lip cuts when the stock is still square. I made a simple jig that can be adjusted to whatever angle I want the lip to be. If you do it this way they all will be straight and true. I used to struggle and try different methods but this is the best by far. Got the jig idea from Vince and it works, trust me.

Rod


----------



## CATMAN447

Not to hijack the thread, but how do you determine the size or angle of the lip for different actions, deep running, shallow, etc.? I'd like to take a crack at making my own.


----------



## rjbass

CATMANN,

Here is a little insight for you....
http://www.angelfire.com/tn/treetotreasure/lips.html


----------



## CATMAN447

Thanks RJB, I appreciate it.


----------



## ezbite

rjbass, can you post a photo of you jig please?



CATMAN447 said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but how do you determine the size or angle of the lip for different actions, deep running, shallow, etc.? I'd like to take a crack at making my own.


I try to copy the angle of a lure I know that works, like a reef runner or renosky so far its been a battle...

heres my renosky knock off, it has the same action as the renosky above it. I got lucky with the angle, it was a total guess  but I did make a pattern of the angle before shaping the body round and I can use that now.


----------



## vc1111

Your baits are excellent, ez.


----------



## All Eyes

Here is a video on cutting lip slots that you may find useful.


----------

